# converting a 300zx twin turbo good and bad ??!



## simey_binker (May 13, 2009)

now why would you want to go messing up a perfectly fine car like that? sell it, and buy another 300zx shell (maybe with a dead engine due to some kid drifting), and use the profit towards components.

Sim


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a 1998 eclipse spyder and I am not converting it do to the fact its so heavy with not a lot of room to stick stuff.


----------



## Zukiru (Sep 22, 2008)

frame? on a ZX? sounds wrong... but you would know I suppose!
welcome!


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you want some zip, go for 144v. That's a bit more for batteries (12 + acc in all) but worse case scenario, you use a little trunk space. I think you can find room.

It's a beautiful car, I think it'd make a great conversion, though it is a bit on the heavy side. I'm seeing the curb weight as being up near 3,200. Can you post the gvwr? You typically need to plan on adding at least 400 lbs (over curb eight) even after the ICE comes out due to the weight of the batteries, 700 - 800 lbs would be more fair from what I've seen, so that might be an obstacle unless you're prepared to go lithium.

You'll probably want a warp motor, maybe a warp 9, possibly as high as a warp 11. It's going to be pretty heavy but with 144, as beefy a controller as you can get, and a good size engine, you should be able to get the performance you're looking for.


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

simey_binker said:


> now why would you want to go messing up a perfectly fine car like that? sell it, and buy another 300zx shell (maybe with a dead engine due to some kid drifting), and use the profit towards components.
> 
> Sim


 
i can make more money by selling the current engine setup i have now in working condition then selling it as a whole and rebuying. 


as for curb weight its at 3300 lbs ! the engine and exhaust system + all the turbo piping and intercoolers make that once mechanically stripped its going to be much much much lighter . im also going be be removing the rear hicas system. 

as for someone asking if a 300zx has a frame
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/snekecrew/Photorepairs003.jpg
that frame you see on the left goes from one end of the car to the other end. yup theres a frame 

also this car even with the gas engien setup can take A LOT of added weight with no problem. Ive filled this car up with 4 scuba tanks in the trunk plus all my camping equipment packed anywhere it would fit plus me and my 100 lbs dog in the passenger seat .... no efffect whatsoever on handling or braking. 

lithium is actually a possibility I know they cost between 10,000 and 20,000 as a cost but if i can justify my boss to pay for them properly im sure i can convince him to pay a good portion of the cost. although we stated that I would pay for batteries.


----------

